

Cross-Platform with Chrome Apps – A Developer Diary - tanx
https://blog.whiteout.io/2015/05/09/cross-platform-with-chrome-apps-a-developer-diary/

======
n-gauge
Excellent. Do you worry that with the auto updates on android 5+ webview it
may break production code? i.e google decides to implement or change how a
feature works.

